# Hunter 33 rudder delamination



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2019)

When we had our hunter 33 2008 pulled for the winter this year the marina called and said that half of our rudder had delaminated and ffell off. Progressive insurance refused to cover it. Does anyone know if there is insurance that you can buy that will cover it in case it happens again?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Short answer is no. It's like having a car that is out of warranty and something stops working. Your auto insurance does not cover the repair.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Now if the rudder had tried to mate with a reef, would probably be a diff story.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Would you post a picture? I'm not able to picture half of a rudder delaminating falling off. Did this happen while it was stored, or when they pulled it, half the rudder was missing? If the latter, I have seen that before and it is a manufacturer defect on glassing the seam. You may have a small chance of insurance covering a build defect, but you will work hard to prove it, and most likely a non-marine insurer like progressive will not cover it.

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Dunno facts, but couldve been a freeze when out of water thing.
If so, it had probs before being hauled


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

If it actually was delam, thats like trying to get your car insurer to cover rust.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Not necessarily. We had friends with a Bavaria 42 whose rudder split and peeled off the stock assembly. The cause was a poorly bonded and glassed seam from the manufacturer. It took them a long time and a lot of effort, but the problem was deemed a latent manufacturing defect and their insurance eventually covered it.

There is a whole section of our insurance policy describing covering latent manufacturer defects. The trick is to prove it.

Mark


----------

